# My mom made me late for work on purpose



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I always take the train to work because it's the only way i can get there i also have to catch the train an hour ahead or else i will be late . Today my mom told me that she wants to have lunch with me and she will drive me to work because she wants to spend time with me . I agreed to go with her so i waited for her to get ready to take me but while she was getting ready she got mad at me because i forgot to clean the bathroom this weekend . I know it was wrong of me to forget but i had to work late work and was so tired and forgot plus i usually clean everything on sunday because it's the one day i have off that i can clean but since she came home on that day i was unable to do house chores this weekend . As away to punish me she decided that it work be great to make me late for work . When we got in the car she said that she wasn't gonna take me to work and she just wants to get lunch for herself :shock I ask her to still take me to work and she got mad at me and was about to start a fight in the car , I was thinking crap she's gonna make me more late 
Plus i was really made and i said I can't deal with this bull crap and left really fast and hurried to get the train but I ended up missing it . I was so even crying thinking why would my mom make me late on purpose and what she did was very malicious and was this because i forgot to clean the bathroom . I kept thinking i don't deserve this , I wouldn't expect my own mother . When i got home she didn't say anything thing at first but i know she did to punish me for getting to clean the bathroom because she was telling my dad how much of a bad person i was to not clean the bathroom and how she was mad at me for coming from work and just relaxing on my computer I come home pretty late at night and my mom leaves the house dark and doesn't like the lights . My also threatened me saying that she will kick me out of the house because i failed to clean bathroom and because i was unable to go to college this fall which wasn't my fault, I was planning to save money but i couldn't afford it because i had to use my job money to help my mom pay the rent and to keep up the cable in the house so i had to give up on it . This kinda made me think if she can punish me that bad for some thing so small i wonder what she would do to me for something really bad . 
:um


----------



## ToughUnderdog (Jul 7, 2013)

I swear I've seen you create multiple threads of your "she-devil" of a mom! Good god she sounds awful! Can't people understand the bathroom can wait? It's very silly to create all this stress over the bathroom not getting cleaned on time. So you like to unwind after a busy day working? Some people just don't get it. They like to force their Protestant work ethic on everyone else which is unfortunately rampant in this society...


----------



## losteternal (Apr 1, 2013)

That is out of order. What Would She Have done If You were fired for being late.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

To be honest, your Mom sounds really mean. I'm not just saying that based on this thread, but others I've seen. Didn't she threaten to kick you out before and not follow through? If you're under 18, I don't think she'll kick you out (IIRC, you are 15 or 16?). If/when you are 18, maybe you'd be better off living without her anyway.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

losteternal said:


> That is out of order. What Would She Have done If You were fired for being late.


I was wondering the same thing , when i got back home she told me it was my fault i was late and didn't even apologize or anything just blamed me for it call me a liar when i said she told me she was taking me to work . I'm really better off without her you guys are right about that for sure . Can't wait til i move out


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

How old are you? Is it possible to move out?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

mybelovedaldra said:


> I always take the train to work because it's the only way i can get there i also have to catch the train an hour ahead or else i will be late . Today my mom told me that she wants to have lunch with me and she will drive me to work because she wants to spend time with me . I agreed to go with her so i waited for her to get ready to take me but while she was getting ready she got mad at me because i forgot to clean the bathroom this weekend . I know it was wrong of me to forget but i had to work late work and was so tired and forgot plus i usually clean everything on sunday because it's the one day i have off that i can clean but since she came home on that day i was unable to do house chores this weekend . As away to punish me she decided that it work be great to make me late for work . When we got in the car she said that she wasn't gonna take me to work and she just wants to get lunch for herself :shock I ask her to still take me to work and she got mad at me and was about to start a fight in the car , I was thinking crap she's gonna make me more late
> Plus i was really made and i said I can't deal with this bull crap and left really fast and hurried to get the train but I ended up missing it . I was so even crying thinking why would my mom make me late on purpose and what she did was very malicious and was this because i forgot to clean the bathroom . I kept thinking i don't deserve this , I wouldn't expect my own mother . When i got home she didn't say anything thing at first but i know she did to punish me for getting to clean the bathroom because she was telling my dad how much of a bad person i was to not clean the bathroom and how she was mad at me for coming from work and just relaxing on my computer I come home pretty late at night and my mom leaves the house dark and doesn't like the lights . My also threatened me saying that she will kick me out of the house because i failed to clean bathroom and because i was unable to go to college this fall which wasn't my fault, I was planning to save money but i couldn't afford it because i had to use my job money to help my mom pay the rent and to keep up the cable in the house so i had to give up on it . This kinda made me think if she can punish me that bad for some thing so small i wonder what she would do to me for something really bad .
> :um


damn that sounds pretty bad , Where do you live ?


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

@Deeper I'm 25 years old it isn't possible to move out because i don't have enough money to pay rent my own place from the job i have . 
@the cars I live in Connecticut


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

mybelovedaldra said:


> @Deeper I'm 25 years old it isn't possible to move out because i don't have enough money to pay rent my own place from the job i have .
> @the cars I live in Connecticut


yeah I know , its understandable, I live in Queens NY and yeah its gotten hard. its hard all over. Do you have anyone you can share something with at all? Where in Connecticut? I had and have family there nowadays


----------

